# Advice on selling a handgun



## BigMike80 (May 29, 2007)

So, I'm wanting to sell my sig p220...I just dont know the best way to go about it. I live in San Diego, CA and I'm wondering if I should go back to the gun shop I bought it from or if there is a better way to sell this gun?

Thanks for any advice you guys can offer. And I'm sorry if this is in the wrong forum.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## TcRoc (Mar 26, 2008)

Sell it on any of the gun forums,,you just have to do a legal transaction which is ffl to ffl,,,basically gun shop to gun shop,they do the paper work to make it legal,,


----------



## paz (Nov 13, 2008)

where were you yesterday.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Check the leaglities in CA about face-to-face selling. Always get a signed and dated bill of sale, with serial numbers, and save it someplace safe.

If you trade it at a shop, you will save a lot of hassle, and lose a lot of money. Depends on your hurry, and your $ resources. I traded my XD at the shop I bought my M&P at. I'm a regular there, shooting 2-3 days per week. They gave me "decent money" for the XD, though not what I had invested... but they saved me a trip to the gun show, where I MIGHT have gotten $50-100 more for 2 days of walking around...

JW


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I agree, post it in the forum(s), or place ads in the local newspapers. I don't know how strict California is on all that stuff, but thinking about the rest of the world, that's what I'd do.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Just keep it. :smt023


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

I dunno about CA but here in NY I would not buy or sell a gun without going through an FFL......the LAST thing I want is to have to explain to whom and when I sold my pistol because a crime was traced back to my license. 

I would just bring it to some local shops and ask if they want to buy it, or if they can sell it for you on consignment or something to that effect.


----------

